
Show HN: CSS Gardener – For just $59 I will fix your CSS code within 24 hours - tatsuhirosatou
https://www.cssgardener.com/
======
maxscam
"Your time is worth more than 50 an hour" ... Uh ... Is that really something
you can say so confidently. And if 50 dollars for one hour, can you really say
that "fixing yoyr problem" is 50? Which is it, project or time based?

~~~
tatsuhirosatou
Hello! I created CSS Gardener.

No, I can not say that confidently about everybody. But for the target
audience, developers and founders of small businesses, I can confidently say
their time is worth a lot.

It is project based, not time based. It is a flat fee!

------
seige
This is a great idea. I definitely think you can find an audience for it. You
might have to play with pricing a little bite but the core idea def. holds
value.

Good luck!

------
tatsuhirosatou
Hello HN.

This is a quick and dirty MVP I put together. I would appreciate any feedback.
Would you use it? Do you think there is a market for it? What is your biggest
concern?

~~~
fiatjaf
I like this. I would use it. I can remember situations in the past in which I
would have loved to use it.

The "I'll solve your problem" market is one to be explored, I think. I don't
want people doing everything for me for a huge price, but sometimes it would
be better to pay to get a small problem solved instead of navigating for many
hours through documentation, chats and help threads around the internet to get
that solved.

------
quickthrower2
Like a plumber for CSS. Good value as many people hate dealing with CSS.

------
quickthrower2
Typo: responsable should be split with I.

------
r0brodz
Vaya boricua! Metele melaza papi.

